# bachmann indy to a 0-6-0



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had a Bachmann Indy 2-6-0 sitting around for awhile. Modeling in 1:20 it was just too small so I bought a banta cab kit and started working on it. While working, I got the idea to make it a 0-6-0. Here's my work so far...
Here's the start of the front end. the pilot and cow catcher removed and new beam put in with kadee coupler.


[url="


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kewl, I always thought this loco would be better looking as an 0-6-0.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Some more work. 

I added a little more to the front end 

 

the painted cab (outside) 

 

 

The cab tried on for size 

 

I think it's a believeable 0-6-0. I like the way the "natural" wood turned out as well. The inside of the cab will be green and the whole thing weathered. Next comes the tender. 

Terry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang! That looks nice. That engine looks better than the standard Mogul.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want a quick n easy tender upgrade, just get a c-16 tender shell


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Definitely came out nice Terry! 

Looks like it "belongs" 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 15 Oct 2011 01:41 PM 
If you want a quick n easy tender upgrade, just get a c-16 tender shell 

That would really set it off! Good idea....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Finally, some nice proportions to that loco! Great job. 

Later, 

K


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Terry: 

Excellent work. A straight stack from the Bachmann Anniversary loco would balance out the size of the 1:20.3 headlamp and bell. The 1:24 stock INDY cab just does not scale out correctly as a 1:20.3 model. 

My interest is 1:24 scale which is really what the stock INDY fitted in best as. I like the original 2-4-2 version with the defective drive. That headlamp and bell were the correct size for that model. At least Bachmann is still producing the loco for folks interested in both 1:20.3 and 1:24 scale. Just modify the components as req'd. It is a dual scale product! 

The old 2-4-2 Indy with the saddle tank drive wheels would make an interesting 1:24 model. 


Norman


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Kevin on this one. Those proportions _finally_ look right! This is turning into a real sweet looking switcher engine!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

A Little more work tonight between football games...

First here's a stack comparison. I don't have a 10 wheeler stack and to be honest I really don't want to carve up the front end to make one fit.
Here's a diamond stack that I have


[url="


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, im impressed! I always overlooked this engine, since it was so small and light weight.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice weathering! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Terry: 

The diamond stack is perfect. The stack exhaust needs to be directed above the cab roof which of course the shorter original stack would not do. 

From what loco did you get the diamond stack from? 

If you want to back date your present loco install a HLW/Delton box oil lamp and a Bachmann 2-6-0 link and pin cowcatcher. I like the red cab windows. A red box headlamp and red cowcatcher would make a nice match. 

Norman


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The diamond stack is taller but i'm still not sure if I like it. All my other locos have shotgun stacks and i'd like to keep them in the same "family" hence why the windows are red. And Norman for the life of me I can't remember where the diamond stack came from. As far as backdating it, I again want to keep it "current" with the family of locos in the LA&C RR roster. Thanks for the ideas though! 

Terry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The diamond stack looks a bit out of place and a little toylike to me, I like the "shotgun" stack, it seems to work better in proportion. The diamond stack seems to make it look shorter and squat. 

Only my opinion... 

Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Some more work done: 

I added some poling pockets to the front 

 

Added rope and moved the whistle. This whistle was made by a friend, I added the arm for the rope. 

 

Back end for the tender 

 

The completed front end. It needs a different number plate though. 

 

The completed back end 

 

coal load 

 

Overall look 

 

It's time to letter it, detail it and add a crew. 

Terry


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, I also removed the wood overlays on the loco walkways and tender front. i just wasn't a fan of them.


----------

